# Atlas 4804 12" Lathe



## kc0dwx (Jan 19, 2016)

I just purchased an Atlas 4804, serial number some where in the 9600's.  Having looked at the one manual I found online it isn't exactly the same as the manual shows.  One big difference is that mine has power cross feed on one lever and longitudinal only on the threading lever.  While the manual shows cross feed and longitudinal on one lever and a separate threading lever for  use "only for threading"

At any rate any help or info would be much appreciated as this seems to be a difficult area to find info.


----------



## Gunner (Jan 19, 2016)

OM,

First, you have a Clausing 4800 Series lathe.  Atlas Press Co. bought Clausing in 1949/50.  In the early 50's, they changed all of the Clausing model numbers and as I understand it, the Clausing 100 MK3 became the Atlas 4800.  Later in the decade, they changed the name on the nameplates of the former Clausing machines back to Clausing, but kept the new model numbers.  So your post really belongs over in the Clausing/Colchester Forum.  Normally, I would just move it.  But a week ago yesterday something wierd happened to my WA5CAB user ID.  I can still log in but it takes the browser anywhere from 2 to 4 minutes per try and only about 2 out of 5 tries don't end with a blank white screen.  That wouldn't be so bad but once I get logged in, the next thing I click has the same probability of working.  And the next, and so on.  It took about three hours with two computers and four different browsers last Monday to make two posts.  

In any case, from your description of the controls, I think that the manual that you need is in DOWNLOADS.  You don't have enough posts yet to have access to DOWNLOADS.  However, you are showing the SUPPORTER bar which unless someone has been monkeying with DOWNLOADS since I became unable to, should suffice.  If you can see DOWNLOADS in the main tool bar, click on it.  Click on where it says in part List of Categories (Click Here....  That should bring up a drop-down list of folders.  Scroll down and click on Machine Manuals...Then scroll down again and click on Clausing/Colchester.  The manual I think you need should be at the top of the list.


----------



## kc0dwx (Jan 19, 2016)

I appreciate the help. The manual is the same one I had found already but this one appears easier to read so thank you. My only real concern has been the difference in the longitudinal feed and I guess I'm going to write that off as to something from before the manual date shown of 1957.


----------



## Gunner (Jan 19, 2016)

OK.  I misread the tags on the front view drawing.

Go back to Downloads.  When you get into Clausing-Colchester, go to Page 2.  I haven't had time to clean it up but the manual on the 100-3 with manual apron should (Again) be at the top of the page.  Someone has handwritten that it covers serial numbers up to 9999.


----------



## kc0dwx (Jan 19, 2016)

I will have to post some pics.  Again same series of lathe I believe but not all the things are covered(and there might not be such a manual.)  Mine does not have the knob on the longitude and the quick change is a v-pattern. Most of what I saw on the uklathes site suggests an mk3a?  Maybe??  Very interesting either way.  I'll try to take a couple pictures and get to you somehow.


----------



## Gunner (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry.  Could be.  When you wrote that your serial number was 9600 something, I figured it should be the right manual.  Atlas wasn't great about keeping manuals and parts lists up to date.  I've known for a long time that if anything, Clausing after the 1960's name change was even worse.  Certainly the catalogs published after the name change to Clausing are inconsistent.


----------

